# Aya Is Now At The Bridge :(



## TennoAkita (Jul 28, 2012)

As some of you will know, I had to return Aya to the breeder a few months back after she bit my daughter. She was regimes with an experienced Akita owner and seemed like she was doing well.

Unfortunately more recently it turns out Aya had shown more aggression and bitten the new owner several times. They did all they could to solve the issue I am told, but she was becoming unpredictable.

i don’t want this to become a post about ifs and buts.

i have missed Aya a lot especially over this holiday period as I looked back on last years photos and videos with her.

She had her issues, I try not to dwell on what could’ve happened when looking at photos of her.

RIP my baby girl Aya, I still hope to See her at the bridge alongside Kuma. maybe he’ll look after her up there.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I'm sorry for your loss, but I do believe this was the right thing to do. 
So sorry....


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Very sorry that had to happen, a diificult decision but I'm sure it was the right one.
RIP Aya.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

How sad 

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

So very sad

Run free Aya.


----------

